# All that Jazz



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm not very knowledgeable, but listen to jazz way more than any other form of music, due to my local npr station switching from blues to jazz, and my deep contempt for commercial radio. Folks with more experience than me are welcome to join in.


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)

Bass – Sam Jones 
Cornet – Nat Adderley 
Drums – Louis Hayes 
Piano – Bobby Timmons 
Saxophone – Cannonball Adderley 

Producer – Orrin Keepnews 

Recorded At – The Jazz Workshop, San Francisco 

A1 This Here 0:00 
A2 Spontaneous Combustion 12:27 
B1 Hi-Fly 24:21 
B2 You Got It! 35:29 
B3 Bohemia After Dark 40:36


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## MoroccanRoll (Dec 10, 2020)

injinji said:


> I'm not very knowledgeable, but listen to jazz way more than any other form of music, due to my local npr station switching from blues to jazz, and my deep contempt for commercial radio. Folks with more experience than me are welcome to join in.


My dad listened to jazz. After he died my mom worked two, sometimes three jobs. I asked her for a radio alarm clock so I wouldn't have to wake her in the morning when i went to school. I fell asleep to "jazz in the night" on the local public radio affiliate every night. The Kings of Bebop played the soundtrack to my dreams. Today I listen to a little of everything.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 10, 2020)

Check out KUVO jazz, local station out of Denver. Lots of cool shows, anything from smooth yanni shit to tripped out fusion, and the Latin Soul Party at 8pm on fridays is hilarious, like cheech and chong style and lots of Santana... they stream at kuvo.org


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Check out KUVO jazz, local station out of Denver. Lots of cool shows, anything from smooth yanni shit to tripped out fusion, and the Latin Soul Party at 8pm on fridays is hilarious, like cheech and chong style and lots of Santana... they stream at kuvo.org


Thanks. I'll get to hear the local weather for my niece and her family who live in one of the Denver el rancho 'burbs.





__





Jazz - KUVO


Since 1985, KUVO has provided a rare blend of music & news. We broadcast the best in Jazz, Latin Jazz & Blues in addition to 17 locally produced, culturally diverse programs.




www.kuvo.org


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

My local NPR station main broadcast channel is news in the morning drive time, then oldies until afternoon drive time. Jazz at night.





__





HD-1 Stream - WKGC Public Radio


WKGC 90.7-1 FM & HD stream is online 24 hours a day, and 7 days a week. WKGC is a broadcast service of Gulf Coast State College.




www.wkgc.org





They also have a jazz until tomorrow channel.





__





HD-2 Stream - WKGC Public Radio


Listen to WKGC 90.7-2 FM HD stream online 24/7. WKGC is a broadcast service of Gulf Coast State College in Panama City, Florida.




www.wkgc.org





And the student ran station. More rock and roll on this one.





__





HD-3 Stream - WKGC Public Radio


WKGC HD 3 Student Radio Station - Alter Nation is a broadcast service of Gulf Coast State College in the Center for Student Media.




www.wkgc.org


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

Album: Soul Station 
Year: 1960 
Label: Blue Note 

Hank Mobley - tenor saxophone 
Art Blakey - drums 
Wynton Kelly - piano 
Paul Chambers - bass


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## WintersBones (Dec 11, 2020)

I love bebop and experimental and free jazz, but appreciate all sorts of jazz from dixie to swing to everything else. 
Coltrane and Miles Davis of course being some of the best to have ever lived. Coltrane was my musical hero growing up. 

Other classic favorites of mine include Sonnie Rollins, Herbie Hancock Charles Mingus, Stan Getz, Thelonious Monk, Jaco Pastorius, Art Davis.

More morden favorites of mine are Victor Wooten, Esperanza Spalding, Elise Trouw, Snarky Puppy.
(I'm big into bass and saxophone players, have you noticed lol)


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 11, 2020)

Also check out Medeski Martin and Wood, and john Schofield if you like more funk-jam type jazz


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Also check out Medeski Martin and Wood, and john Schofield if you like more funk-jam type jazz


Yes.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2020)

Latin Jazz


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 11, 2020)

Don't forget Weather Report


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Don't forget Weather Report


the bird is the word


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 11, 2020)

I've been digging some more contemporary stuff....yussef dayes, rocco palladino, mansur brown, kamaal williams, alfa mist, etc.
There is a "state of jazz" playlist put out by spotify that is a great way to discover new modern jazz artists.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

John Coltrane Quartet - Soul Eyes (1962) from the album 'COLTRANE' (Impulse! Records) 

Personnel: 
John Coltrane (tenor sax), 
McCoy Tyner (piano), 
Jimmy Garrison (bass), 
Elvin Jones (drums)


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks to @injinji for starting this thread. It has to be the best thread ever on RIU.

And, thanks to @xtsho , i just got sucked down an earhole of sonic delight. I've been stuck to the couch for the last three hours listening to Johhny Hammond...


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

MoroccanRoll said:


> Thanks to @injinji for starting this thread. It has to be the best thread ever on RIU.
> 
> And, thanks to @xtsho , i just got sucked down an earhole of sonic delight. I've been stuck to the couch for the last three hours listening to Johhny Hammond...


Jazz is not for folks in a hurry.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2020)

MoroccanRoll said:


> Thanks to @injinji for starting this thread. It has to be the best thread ever on RIU.
> 
> And, thanks to @xtsho , i just got sucked down an earhole of sonic delight. I've been stuck to the couch for the last three hours listening to Johhny Hammond...


I grew up listening to Johnny Hammond thanks to my father. I have his original Wild Horses Rock Steady album. Great music.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## MoroccanRoll (Dec 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I grew up listening to Johnny Hammond thanks to my father. I have his original Wild Horses Rock Steady album. Great music.


Haha. This sounds like the wellspring from whence all funk sprung.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers - Moanin' (195 from the album 'MOANIN'' (Blue Note Records) 

Personnel: 
Lee Morgan (trumpet), 
Benny Golson (tenor sax), 
Bobby Timmons (piano), 
Jymie Merritt (bass), 
Art Blakey (drums)


----------



## solakani (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

Wayne Shorter – tenor saxophone 
Freddie Hubbard – trumpet 
Herbie Hancock – piano 
on Carter – bass 
Elvin Jones – drums


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)

Sorry to kill the thread, but ....

game

set

match


----------



## solakani (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

This footage was recorded for French TV but was never broadcast. It is uncut and unedited ..Filmed in France - looks like The Olympia in Paris - with Larry Ridley on bass and Don Lamond on drums.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 12, 2020)

Bird IS the word-


----------



## SFnone (Dec 12, 2020)

some cool:


----------



## SFnone (Dec 12, 2020)

so expressive...


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)

injinji said:


>


O bah o bah o bah !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 19, 2020)

Charlie Brown baby !


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


Skydog was everywhere.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

got the vinyl


----------



## SFnone (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


I saw these guys playing on the street when I visited NOLA. I actually mightve been at this same performance because it was back in 2011.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

topcat said:


>


I've been a Ry fan since The Long Riders movie came out. He has a knack for capturing old sound.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2020)

*Jazz Quartet under the direction of Elena Shemankova (2001)





*


----------



## xtsho (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


Love that bass line at the start.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Stone Age (Dec 26, 2020)

Dave Brubeck on piano, Paul Desmond on sax





Hiromi Uehara... is this what most people would call jazz? I'm not sure, but I like it


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2020)

One of my faves: Japanese composer, deaf Scotswoman on the mallets. I like the heavy use of major seven sharp nine.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2020)

Not jazz, but a famous use of that chord (logically).


----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2020)

The late, great Fred Buscaglione with the Joe Varnelli Jazz Quintet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

*LYLE MAYS*
Jazz keyboardist, longtime anchor of Pat Metheny Group
_Nov. 27, 1953 — Feb. 10, 2020_


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

*MCCOY TYNER*
Pianist who revolutionized jazz harmony, in and out of the John Coltrane Quartet

_Dec. 11, 1938 — March 6, 2020_


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2021)

*JIMMY COBB*
Paragon of modern jazz drumming, and the last surviving musician to play on Miles Davis' 'Kind of Blue'
_Jan. 20, 1929 — May 24, 2020_


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2021)

*STEVE GROSSMAN*
Saxophonist who took John Coltrane's lessons into new areas, including the jazz-rock of the 1970s
_Jan. 18, 1951 — Aug. 13, 2020_


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

Birthday boy. (Bucky)


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Jan 9, 2021)

My Old Man used to love, "Whipped Cream and Other Delights" - I grew up on, "A Taste of Honey". 

Another side of Herb Alpert.


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

This is what I'm listening to this morning. (picked by YT while I was busy doing other things)


----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## 23b (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 6, 2021)

I got my camp nights mixed up this week. Ended up at the riverhouse on Thursday and watched Ken Burn's Jazz on PBS. Really need to remember to set DVR to capture the whole series. The real king of swing.


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

RIP Chick.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2021)

Birthday boy. . . .


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2021)

Birthday girl


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2021)

Birthday girl.


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Flork (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

RIP Charlie.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

Today is Cannonball's B-day.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

Mose died on this day in 2016.


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Dec 22, 2021)

Great thread. I wish YouTube had better sound quality though.


----------



## 23b (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> Great thread. I wish YouTube had better sound quality though.


I run the output through my sound system, so not totally sucky, but I know what you mean.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 25, 2022)

You Tube has been picking my music this afternoon. Not too bad.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Nov 23, 2022)

The definition of melancholy.


----------

